

Uber doing 1m trips per day in China alone - dylanjermiah
http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/0/e533bb8a-1081-11e5-b4dc-00144feabdc0.html

======
akhilcacharya
The amount of growth for Apple, Uber, etc in China for luxury products is
astounding. Where do the new Chinese upper middle class work? Why is this not
happening in other growing economies like India or Brazil? (or is it happening
and I'm just not seeing it?)

------
dylanjermiah
The graph of China growth in this: [http://im.ft-
static.com/content/images/b11657c0-1079-11e5-b4...](http://im.ft-
static.com/content/images/b11657c0-1079-11e5-b4dc-00144feabdc0.pdf)

Is ridiculous, wow.

